# Goodyear Hiway Patrol- Is this a pre-war?



## Nickinator (Jul 21, 2011)

Just picked this one up yesterday, my first heavy weight. Paid $175, hope I didn't pay too much  I just really like this big old style, the springer front and the tank. Too bad no light or rack. Chain guard looks wrong for the bike, must have been added later? Sprocket is cracked, lots of work ahead.

Cannot find a SN, can anyone tell me anything about this bike? Year, history of Goodyear? I think Columbia may have made this model- does it look familiar to anyone, would parts be interchangeable from a Columbia model? (Need that chain guard!) Thanks!


----------



## RMS37 (Jul 21, 2011)

It is Westfield built and it is post-war. That frame was not introduced until 1948. If the serial number is not stamped on the crank hanger it may have been moved to a rear dropout (I'm not familiar with the placement on later frames). The serial number will provide the date of mfg. when compared to the list on the MrColumbia site.

http://www.vintagecolumbiabikes.com/index.html


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Jul 21, 2011)

i have a good yeay  high way patrol 24 inch id like  to  sekk it ha no tank  though


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Jul 21, 2011)

chucksoldbikes said:


> i have a good yeay  high way patrol 24 inch id like  to  sell it ha no tank  though




its is on the   album come of    chucksoldbikes#2  next   to the last pic in the  album  chucksoldbikes on the  cabe or  cpcsps@yahoo.com   thank u


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jul 21, 2011)

Yes, that's a Wald generic replacement chainguard. The correct one will either go entirely around the chainring, or it'll go about halfway, depending if it's a deluxe model or not.


----------



## Nickinator (Jul 22, 2011)

Found SN, it is a 1951. 
Thanks for that website (Mr Columbia), that is an awesome resource! 
I'm assuming then that I can use a '51 (or close?) chain guard?


----------



## militarymonark (Jul 22, 2011)

the best part about having your bike is that replacement parts are pretty much available, depending on the rack you want that part might be hard to find, but the light, chainguard really easy to find.


----------



## Nickinator (Jul 22, 2011)

Do I have to use a Columbia made chain guard, and for that style frame? I believe it was made from '48 to-? 
Or are they pretty universal?


----------



## militarymonark (Jul 22, 2011)

some thing like this 
http://cgi.ebay.com/COLUMBIA-BICYCL...167?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20ba8a2d1f 

and the light 

http://cgi.ebay.com/COLUMBIA-FENDER...ultDomain_0&hash=item2c5c732d04#ht_708wt_1082


----------



## Nickinator (Jul 22, 2011)

So even tho' that chainguard is listed as pre-war, it would fit? Sorry don't mean to be dense, but does that mean that I do need to stick with a Columbia due to fit, or because it looks correct? Thanks, I appreciate the links!


----------



## militarymonark (Jul 22, 2011)

here is the post war one Im working on


----------



## Nickinator (Jul 23, 2011)

Wow that is really awesome. What year is that? It looks very similar to my bike, is it a bit  earlier? (mine is '51)


----------



## old hotrod (Jul 23, 2011)

Nickinator said:


> So even tho' that chainguard is listed as pre-war, it would fit? Sorry don't mean to be dense, but does that mean that I do need to stick with a Columbia due to fit, or because it looks correct? Thanks, I appreciate the links!




It depends on what YOU are after...if you like the rat rod or custom look and have some mechanical/welding/metal crafting skills, just about any chainguard can be made to work. And there were a lot of universal chainguards made in those years-some are pretty cool-that will work. Since this website is mostly dedicated to vintage bikes, most of the replies you are going to get will refer to what would be correct for that particular bike...which would also fit the best or easiest to install...


----------

